# Find of the Day: Audi Coupe 100 S from 2011 New York Auto Show Audi A7 Launch Display



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who may have missed it, Audi of America hosted the American launch of the A7 at the IAC building in lower Manhattan last spring during New York Auto Show week. Of course the A7 wasn't the only star of the event, a scale paper crafted A7 was also there in addition to this particular red 100 Coupe S.

Of course the Bertone-designed 100 Coupe S that served as stylistic forebear of the A7 was never sold in North America. It was a Euro only affair but its antique status (well over 25 years) has made it a relatively easy import for enthusiasts and several have entered the USA under this guise. So goes the story of this red example currently residing in Troy, MI, the very same car that sat on display at the IAC.

Given the rarity, $14,500 seems a reasonable price in our opinion. We've seen similar cars for a slightly smaller numbers (in Euros) for sale in Germany but you'll likely spend $2000 alone shipping them to the States.

More at Audifans.com after the jump.

* Original Listing *


----------

